
David Koch dies at 79. - lowdose
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/david-koch-billionaire-conservative-activist-philanthropist-dies-79-n1045696
======
JSeymourATL
Related: Recent Tim Ferriss interview with brother Charles Koch >
[https://tim.blog/2019/08/11/charles-
koch/](https://tim.blog/2019/08/11/charles-koch/)

